
How Apple became a monopsonist - shawndumas
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/07/05/how-apple-became-a-monopsonist/
======
veyron
The original quora post was at: [http://www.quora.com/What-would-make-sense-
for-Apple-to-use-...](http://www.quora.com/What-would-make-sense-for-Apple-to-
use-its-51-billion-in-cash-for-a-strategic-acquisition/answers/612608)

The business insider article: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2727494>

Really sad that the news outlets aren't really adding any insight to the
conversation

------
pdenya
I'm confused by the numbers here:

"$65.8 billion in liquid assets at the end of March that have probably swelled
to more than $70 billion by now."

"COO Tim Cook pointed to the $3.9 billion Apple prepaid last summer to three
unnamed suppliers for new process equipment and tooling"

Why would apple save all of that money to direct towards these goals instead
of half or a third of it? It seems like it might be being wasted, at least
partially.

~~~
astrodust
It's probably a case of locking down future supplies, with the added advantage
of getting a massive discount for paying up front. Tim Cook isn't one for
waste.

